# Best Sheath Cleaner?



## Porkie (20 January 2009)

After my post yesterday about my boys swollen 'boy bits' and all your replies (thanks for that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) I have decided that although he is very clean 'down there' maybe I should have a proper, how shall I put it ......... 'Spring Clean' !!  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Normally I just use baby soap and warm water but think this time I will get some proper sheath cleaning stuff.

I've not brought before so which one do you find is best and how do you use it ??  Also, slightly embarassed to ask but how far 'up' do you have to go to get it properly clean???


----------



## Amymay (20 January 2009)

If he's clean - don't touch it.  

I never clean my horses sheath - except maybe the occasional bit of baby oil applied.


----------



## M_G (20 January 2009)

KY jelly if you really have to clean it &amp; right up there


----------



## Fairynuff (20 January 2009)

Sounds like you are already using the correct soap 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. As for how far up? All the way 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Just clean what you can, you dont really need to turn him inside out 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Enjoy yourself 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. Mairi.


----------



## arwenplusone (20 January 2009)

I Never understand why the hell people feel the need to do this.    But I won't get on my high horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just use warm water.  Forget the soap.


----------



## M_G (20 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

I Never understand why the hell people feel the need to do this.    But I won't get on my high horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just use warm water.  Forget the soap. 

[/ QUOTE ]

some older boys need it doing as they can get very itchy and smelly down there I use KY as it does not affect the natural bacteria and if you cant wash it all out it dosent matter


----------



## Porkie (20 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

I Never understand why the hell people feel the need to do this.    But I won't get on my high horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just use warm water.  Forget the soap. 

[/ QUOTE ]
For your information  Mayflower ............ I very very rarely ever do anything with it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





But, on this occassion he has been getting some random swelling there and lots of people have suggested that I should clean it.

That is my reason for asking!


----------



## JM07 (20 January 2009)

Best Sheath Cleaner?


Nature.


this is a recent obsession of horse owners that i've never been able to understand.


----------



## ester (20 January 2009)

wouldn't do it if it wasn't necessary it is not a nice job and he doesn't talk to me for a couple of days. I use barrier healthcare sheath cleanser, it is basically an oil mix, mix some with warm water and use some neat with some new marigolds. Do mine approx once every 6 months cos he gets really smelly and will start getting smegma all down his back legs

Also if they get a build up dry smegma can get sharp, cause cuts and then infection.

Have no idea why he gets so bad, he airs it regularly enough.


----------



## ester (20 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Best Sheath Cleaner?


Nature.


this is a recent obsession of horse owners that i've never been able to understand. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Suggestions bout what I am supposed to do when he starts getting sticky black cr@p all over his legs welcome!


----------



## JM07 (20 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Best Sheath Cleaner?


Nature.


this is a recent obsession of horse owners that i've never been able to understand. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Suggestions bout what I am supposed to do when he starts getting sticky black cr@p all over his legs welcome! 

[/ QUOTE ]

try washing said sticky black crap off legs...that'll be a start, eh?


----------



## ester (20 January 2009)

I had never done it before this current gelding I know they are supposed to be self cleansing and have always found this to be the case before.

if washed off legs it comes back every day-tried doing that first, and he stinks, why not solve the root of the problem then he is comfortable for the next 6-9 months? He is a little on the large size for a 14.2h and I think cos he does get it out a bit he seems to get quite a bit of rubbish up there along with lost of hard sharp bits of dead skin.

also tend to add the oil and after a couple of days it softens it all and then drops out


----------



## Amymay (20 January 2009)

Those geldings that get horrid sticky back legs - are they prone to this, do people think, because they have a history of having had their sheath washed? And therefore the natural flora and forna get disrupted, thereby causing an unusual amount of smegma being produced???

I only ask because neither of my geldings have ever had this - Freddy previously, and Thumper currently.  And it's not something I have really seen a lot of full stop.  Certainly none of the geldings at my yard get 'washed' and never, ever have this awful problem of which some of you speak.


----------



## JM07 (20 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Those geldings that get horrid sticky back legs - are they prone to this, do people think, because they have a history of having had their sheath washed? And therefore the natural flora and forna get disrupted, thereby causing an unusual amount of smegma being produced???



[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly...

my vet also agrees with this.
the only time he says there are "sheath problems" is when owners insist on faffing around with nature.


----------



## M_G (20 January 2009)

I was advised by the vet to do it when the boys sheath swole up I used KY jelly and tbh didnt find anything untoward (vet thought straw may have got stuck up there) and I dont intend ever doing it again even if he loved it the dirty beast


----------



## Spyda (20 January 2009)

NO! I think not. Reason being my 3 year old homebred gelding developed this (years ago, this was).  As a keeper solely of mares, it was quite a shock to discoved he'd suddenly got this smelly, sticky goo all over himself. I'd never touched his sheath prior to this happening, nor again afterwards, once the situation was dealt with!  At the time I just used a mild solution of washing up liquid diluted in warm water to break-up the deposits of stick goo on his outer fur, and rinsed throughly. I then used KY Jelly on a rubber glove to remove the more inner deposits.  

A link: 
Sheath cleaning!

Part 2 is rather amusing


----------



## Hippona (20 January 2009)

I've never cleaned my lads....on the occasions he feels comfortable enough to flop it out- it looks very clean ( he's very particular!)

However...the young pony 'relaxed' the other day eating his hay...his old man looks a bit scuzzy and flaky so I fear I may have to 'do' something about it.....he's a bit fly with his back legs so it may just involve flapping a baby wipe at arms length  and leaving it at that


----------



## Amymay (20 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
When Mr Hand and the Actual Private Part have gotten to know each other pretty well, and the Part feels squeaky clean all around, there remains only one task: checking for, and removing, the bean.  

[/ QUOTE ] 
Lovely


----------



## Spyda (20 January 2009)




----------



## Archangel (20 January 2009)

I tend to leave well alone but if things get out of hand (particularly that 'bean' thing) then I use natural yoghurt (the live stuff).  Better if left in a warm place for a hour or so to get it active (the yoghurt that is 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).  Then apply and let the friendly bacteria get to work, do not rinse off.


----------



## Gingernags (20 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I tend to leave well alone but if things get out of hand (particularly that 'bean' thing) then I use natural yoghurt (the live stuff).  Better if left in a warm place for a hour or so to get it active (the yoghurt that is 
	
	
		
		
	


	




).  Then apply and let the friendly bacteria get to work, do not rinse off. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Now that I think I'll remember.

We've always bred fillies but this time have a colt and I'm not enamoured with the idea of cleaning any boy bits!  However as he has a delicate pink skinned one, I've been told he may need attention where I was intending to leave more than well alone!

That tip might be very useful and certainly less embarrassing than buying some KY!


----------



## arwenplusone (20 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]

I Never understand why the hell people feel the need to do this.    But I won't get on my high horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Just use warm water.  Forget the soap. 

[/ QUOTE ]
For your information  Mayflower ............ I very very rarely ever do anything with it  
	
	
		
		
	


	





But, on this occassion he has been getting some random swelling there and lots of people have suggested that I should clean it.

That is my reason for asking! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Please calm down.  I was just saying that I don't agree with it.  I am allowed my opinion so there is no need to be rude.


----------



## arwenplusone (20 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Those geldings that get horrid sticky back legs - are they prone to this, do people think, because they have a history of having had their sheath washed? And therefore the natural flora and forna get disrupted, thereby causing an unusual amount of smegma being produced???



[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly...

my vet also agrees with this.
the only time he says there are "sheath problems" is when owners insist on faffing around with nature. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree 100%


----------



## FrecklesMum (20 January 2009)

I have never, ever cleaned a horses sheath before but my new boy is getting this nasty balck stuff down his back legs which looks partivularley sexy as he is grey......yuck. 

Will attack with warm water and marigolds - i think that there is a product for this though......


----------



## ester (20 January 2009)

maybe it is if you start cleaning them, would poss make sense but as mine was 12 when I got him can't do much about it! 

His is pink if it makes any difference and gets lovely and scaley. 

Defo will try the yoghurt, hadn't though of that


----------



## kellyeaton (20 January 2009)

i have had my gelding 8 yrs and never touched it and hopefully dont have to. but if i had to i would use baby oil or ky jelly coz that will soften everything up for it to full off!


----------



## ru-fi-do (20 January 2009)

I had a conversation with my vet about this today as my new boy keeps getting the 'smeg' down his legs and also squeaks when he trots round  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 She said not to use the sheath cleaners that are around and just use warm water and cotton wool and just gently wipe around the acutual sheath rather than his 'dangly' bit


----------

